# Engineers Australia assessment Employment proof



## Hense (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,

I am going to submit my documents to Engineers Australia soon. According to the booklet, if I need to claim the points under skilled employments I have submit the work experience document with valid proof. I am working for last 10 years as Mechanical Engineer. I have worked for 3 firms and they had provided the expereince/releiving letter. All these documents contains the relevent information except the MAIN Duties undertaken. Will it be accepted in Engineers Australia?

Hense


----------



## A-sino (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm afraid they will not accept them, as they are unable to know what you did in the past ten years without main duties clearly stated.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You could write a statute of declaration and if possible, get it signed by a fellow colleague from these companies.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hense said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to submit my documents to Engineers Australia soon. According to the booklet, if I need to claim the points under skilled employments I have submit the work experience document with valid proof. I am working for last 10 years as Mechanical Engineer. I have worked for 3 firms and they had provided the expereince/releiving letter. All these documents contains the relevent information except the MAIN Duties undertaken. Will it be accepted in Engineers Australia?
> 
> Hense


they will be accepted only if the Main duties are clearly stated...
in this case maybe a Statutory declaration will be helpful to you..


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Please help me to get a specimen copy of Statutory Declaration...


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

er_viral said:


> Please help me to get a specimen copy of Statutory Declaration...


hello

PM your email id so that i can provide you a sample of SD which i gave to EA


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Dear Surjeet,

Thanks for help....my ID is [email protected]

Regards,
Viral


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

If you can not get a recent letter which also lists minimum 5 job duties and you can only provide old letters, than the old letter must accompany an SD for each. Get a notary stamp on the SD just to be on a safe side and also get all the experience letter copies also notarized. 
I forgot to provide letter for one company out of 5 that I have worked with and they asked me to provide it and when I did, in just a day they approved my assessment. 



Hense said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am going to submit my documents to Engineers Australia soon. According to the booklet, if I need to claim the points under skilled employments I have submit the work experience document with valid proof. I am working for last 10 years as Mechanical Engineer. I have worked for 3 firms and they had provided the expereince/releiving letter. All these documents contains the relevent information except the MAIN Duties undertaken. Will it be accepted in Engineers Australia?
> 
> Hense


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

er_viral said:


> Dear Surjeet,
> 
> Thanks for help....my ID is [email protected]
> 
> ...


hello,

done . check your id
good luck!!!!


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

er_viral said:


> Dear Surjeet,
> 
> Thanks for help....my ID is [email protected]
> 
> ...


Under which category you are applying for CDR assessment?

Regards
Surjeet
Sent from my Nexus 4 using Expat Forum


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

I have applied for an Electrical Engineer.... Thanks for the SD specimen.....Do you know about the difference between Statutory Declaration and Self-Declaration...?

Thanks again..
Viral


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All 
Can anybody please help me. I am pasting exact mail from my assessor below;

" A letter is being prepared to notify Surjeet of some shortcomings in his application. His academic material is scanned and we do not accept scanned copies. He needs to rewrite Career Episode 2 from 2.3.11 to 2.3.16 which is not in the form of a narrative with his role clearly described."

Now, career episode thing is fine. But what should i do about academic material? How should i send them these revised things?
If i will email all this, even for that i will b scanning my docs and then only i can attach those docs to email.
Guys please help me about this academic material thing . What should i do and how to send them?

please not that i had not submitted my original transcript though i had sent my original TRF through British council

Seniors please help


----------



## pradip (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Surjeet i want to apply for electrical engineer CDR assessment.i have 8 year experience in power transmission sector. pls provide information that can lead me to EA,

thx 

Regards
Pradip


----------



## Surjeet.kandasi (Jun 26, 2013)

pradip said:


> Hi Surjeet i want to apply for electrical engineer CDR assessment.i have 8 year experience in power transmission sector. pls provide information that can lead me to EA,
> 
> thx
> 
> ...


Hi Pradip

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/about-us/migration-skills-assessment

This is the official site of EA and you will have all the information on this site.


----------



## yerkan41 (Oct 23, 2016)

Surjeet.kandasi said:


> hello
> 
> PM your email id so that i can provide you a sample of SD which i gave to EA


Hi! Could you please send the same sample to me? I would highly appreciate.


----------



## imran86pk (Dec 5, 2016)

I am going to start my process so I want to ask that how EA verify experience certificates.. i mean by email, phone or their team visit the company... As my first company does not exist anymore.... Thanks in advance


----------

